# [SOLVED] picture on tv is moving .



## goofy1 (Dec 18, 2009)

diagno strips of red and blue going.down screen


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: picture on tv is moving .*



> picture on tv is moving .


Darn, I wish I could get them there movin' pictures on my TV :laugh:

All joking aside, again I will tell you, you have to ask complete questions in order to get an answer.

BG


----------



## goofy1 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: picture on tv is moving .*

When i pause my gaming console that _picture_ is moving . When i pause the cable that _picture_ is moving . Not in the way you would expect BG. And when i unpause it continues to move in the same way . The "moving pictures" are moving out of the frame and back again. If i knew the exact question to ask i would do a Google search.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: picture on tv is moving .*

Hi G1,

BG is only trying to get more information from you so someone may find an answer to your problem. You've done OK so far on your reply but make and model should be included as well as the age of the TV. Some models have inherent problems and the symptoms you describe may be common and a quick answer can be provided. 

Are you on cable or satellite?? How long has the picture been acting this way?? Is any equipment running in the area that may be causing interference?? If you are on cable, are the neighbors getting the same effect on their TV?? Are all connections tight if you are using coaxial cable for the signal input?? What gaming system are you using and could it be causing your trouble??


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: picture on tv is moving .*

Is it a plasma by chance? Some had a "feature" called Pixel Orbiting which was implimented to prevent image burn-in. This can give the effect of a mving image even with the incoming signal is of a frozen scene. If the picture is actually going beyond the bounds of the screen itself I'd say it's an issue with the image processor and would warrant complete replacement as repair would almost be more costly.


----------



## goofy1 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: picture on tv is moving .*



SABL said:


> Hi G1,
> 
> BG is only trying to get more information from you so someone may find an answer to your problem. You've done OK so far on your reply but make and model should be included as well as the age of the TV. Some models have inherent problems and the symptoms you describe may be common and a quick answer can be provided.
> 
> Are you on cable or satellite?? How long has the picture been acting this way?? Is any equipment running in the area that may be causing interference?? If you are on cable, are the neighbors getting the same effect on their TV?? Are all connections tight if you are using coaxial cable for the signal input?? What gaming system are you using and could it be causing your trouble??





ebackhus said:


> Is it a plasma by chance? Some had a "feature" called Pixel Orbiting which was implimented to prevent image burn-in. This can give the effect of a mving image even with the incoming signal is of a frozen scene. If the picture is actually going beyond the bounds of the screen itself I'd say it's an issue with the image processor and would warrant complete replacement as repair would almost be more costly.


All i know is its a Mitsubishi. Not sure how long . I know its the tv because both the gaming console and cable box work on my other tv.

Edit:
Not a plasma .


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: picture on tv is moving .*

Model number should be listed somewhere on the back of the set. All I see at the Mitsubishi site are HD TVs.... their advice is to change the aspect ratio via remote control.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: picture on tv is moving .*

Almost every Mitsubishi uses DLP so there may be a stability issue with the DLP mirror.


----------



## goofy1 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: picture on tv is moving .*

model number cs-27303


----------



## goofy1 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: picture on tv is moving .*

it works now


----------

